# XBox game store, Sandwich area Kent



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Just a quick one please if anyone can help.

I am looking for the new Forza 3 LCE, my sister is in Sandwich, Kent until Sunday and I am hoping there is a 360 game store nearby that she can collect a copy from for me....Any suggestions guys?

TIA :thumb:


----------

